# Collared Dove - I think?



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

*Collared Dove Rescue - Woody! (UK)*

Just joined up to say hello and for some advice.
Found this little fellow (see pic) along with his dead bro/sister two days ago in a fallen nest.
Looking at the sticky thread I reckon its a collared dove - am I right?
Woody (already been named ha ha) has just started to open his eyes - but only just.
Was really cold when we found him, now very lively after being in a box with a covered hot water bottle and straw.
He is taking feed ie weetabix with water easily. 
Questions are: 
1) Are we wrong to hand rear him or does he need to go to a wildlife centre. We are attached already!
2) If we can rear him what are the next steps - solids / flight / feet etc etc.










Thanks in advance Oh we are based in the UK.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The best way to tell if it is a wood pigeon is to gently extend his wing...the white wing bar will appear on a woodie's wing with the very first feathers.

Have a quick look at *Caring for a Baby Pigeon* and *What sort of Pigeon is this?* . There are photos of nestling woodies and collared doves as well as information on heat, housing and feeding.

Can you let us know what part of the UK you are in? This is a list of *Pigeon Friendly Rescue Centres* .

I think that amyable has had recent experience of hand raising both woodies and doves, I will ask her to have a look at this thread.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the swift reply


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Woodywood,

Sorry have only just got the chance to post, had an emergency 'patient' arrive that needed some attention.
Then had two very hungry Collared Doves to feed and put to bed...

As far as whether you should hand rear this little soul, it depends on whether you have a rescue centre anywhere near that would bother to take it on at that age.
It has a chance of life now that it didn't have before you found it so it would be wicked for it to be PTS just 'cos they don't have time, so if you do contact one, do make sure of their policy before handing it over.

They are adorable so I'm not surprised you're already attached.
Ideally you need to raise it for release but as always happens, they get attached to you while you feed it and they miss out on the guidance from their natural parents to ultimately learn what is food, where to find it, also what is a preditor etc, in fact all the things to help it survive out in the wild.
The ideal thing is to raise it to the point it can feed itself and then pass it over to a good wildlife centre where they have other doves, woodies etc at a similar stage and they can be integrated into a group and released together when ready.
The passing it over is the hardest part of all after you've raised it but if you aren't able to provide a suitable home for the rest of it's life then it's only fair to give it the best start to be able to survive on it's own.

I've got two at present and they are being passed onto someone soon that has loads of experience with them and hopefully he can groom them ready for release which I can't do as I don't get Collared Doves in my garden, mores the pity as I adore them.

I will certainly help you along if you are going to rear it so please ask if you need any specific advice.

I've fed mine on Kaytee Exact baby rearing formula which I get off the internet. I used to get it from Pets at Home but my local one has stopped selling it now. I've never used chick crumbs that a lot of folks do, but I think Cynthia has I think, so maybe she can tell you how those have to be mixed if that is easier to find in the shops.

Have you looked at the different ways of feeding with a syringe? I like to use the Syringe and balloon method if you've seen that as it replicates the way the parents feed, and it's so quick and easy.
At this stage keep little one warm, either in a heating pad on low, or a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel in a small box so it feels cosy and safe.
I find the airing cupboard is a good place to keep them when young as it is usually warm.

I've tried to keep a log of their weight and how much feed they've taken daily so I can see how they're progressing. If you can weigh your baby it will give you an idea as to how it's growing.

Right, I've banged on enough and you've probably sussed a lot of this out already so please just ask whatever you need to know and I'll do my best to help.

Good luck,

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Janet for some sound advice.

Totally agree with handing him over to a Rescue Centre who will just probably put him to sleep. So with that in mind we'll keep him, get him bigger then take him in somewhere ready for release - although we do get ring collards in the garden and I also have a dovecot that hasn't been used for years 

He is 29g at the moment. Eyes are sometimes open especially when feeding and they are clear so no problems with them.

We are using a syringe that we had - not put the balloon on it yet (don't have one but will do by end of play today) so have cut off the pointy bit (where needle goes) and drilled it out. He gets his head right in there!

Our local PAH doesn't sell the formula so we'll go to a bigger store tomorrow - if not I'll look on the internet. So for the moment he is loving warm readybrek with water.

We'll keep you all updated.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Woodywood, 



This might be of some use -


For years I always just made my Baby Formula from scratch, differing versions at times, sometimes using a premade mix and adding the home made mix to it -



A very good Home Made Formula may be assembled from -


Pigeon Seeds

Goji Berries

A little Sea Weed usually

Some plain 'Malto Meal'


Combine ingredients in an electric Blender or small clean electric Coffee Grinder.


Keep the resulting powder dry and covered in the Refrigerator.


Take some, put into a small Tea Cup or other, add Water, mix, let sit to hydrate...add more Water so it is about like Melted Ice Cream on a hot day for consistency.


Warm in it's Cup in a SaucePan of Hot Water ( never in a Microwave )

Serve at close to body temp but just a little lower.


Baby Doves or Pigeons love the result, eat volentarily and with enthusiasm, and thrive.


Easy to do.


Baby Doves especially like a little 'Malt' flavor in their formula.


Some images and captions here, click on image to enlarge, and captions then are available -


Babys need to feel the upper edges of the Nip-Ple against their Beak for it to resemble how Mom and Dad did it, they need to feel that to resemble their Parent's Throat.

A little finesse is all it takes.


A Baby Dove who was a little ways older than yours, but, nearly dead from dehydration/privation when found, the feeding method shown works very well for 'Down Babys' also -


http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/baby_dove_-_july/



A maybe eight day old Baby Pigeon who had been four days in a near freezing garage, in a box, brought to me -


http://good-times.webshots.com/album/547324376ZDjOCU



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi again,

Glad you're all ok about raising little one, sounds as if you're on top of what to do so that's great.

By the way, I've never actually used a ballon on the end although it's called that, in fact I cut up a rubber kitchen glove to use, anything that's got some give. With the end cut off the syringe as you've done, place the 'ballon' over the end and wrap an elastic band around it to keep it in place. The just cut a tiny slit in the end for the beak to go through.
As Phil said this is enough to allow the beak to feel a bit of contact with the 'balloon' or whatever, and baby will feed just as it would from it's parent.
As it grows just make the slit a bit larger so it doesn't rub on his cere across the beak.
He will get a bit messy all the same as some food gets around his feathers, I just keep a moist cloth handy and very gently wipe as much off as possible before it sets hard. Even with doing that my two still have some hardened food on their heads!!

Here's Jam enjoying her feed with that method.











She was 26gms when she arrived and her sibling was about 38gms, so quite a difference. I fed her four times a day, every four hours roughly to start with aprox 4mls of formula each feed.
He will gobble it fast but just make sure you only fill his crop until it feels like a squishy balloon and not hard so as not to stretch the skin.
Be careful also not to squeeze his crop too hard when you check in case you push the food back up his throat and he gets it down his windpipe.

Make sure it's emptying before feeding again aswell.

Right I'll shut up now as I'l bet you're doing fine, but I'm looking forward to seeing him grow so do take pictures as you go!! 

Have fun,

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Bought a larger syringe today and tried the balloon method but he didn't lik it. Just prefers to stick his whole head in the syringe!

Up to 31g now. Will keep you updated with photos.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Woodywood said:


> Just prefers to stick his whole head in the syringe!


LOL, that's worth a picture in itself... 

Whatever he prefers, he's putting on weight and that's all that matters.

Look forward to more progress reports.

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Here you go a star on Youtube already!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6yvDcUfe8I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=holLCGs1Eok


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Woodywood,


I can not tell if you missed my Post entirely, or, just rejected it to favor what we see in the video.


Either way, being able to guide the Beak is important, as is being able to offer Water between meals, which the 'syringe' can not do very well.

Never try feeding on your Palm...elect a suitable surface, ideally , the actual 'Nest' you have made for the Baby to enjoy and poop over the side of.

They will stay in a Nest, so long as it is made more or less with definite boundaries they can identify - such as a Pie Pan with some soft cloth rumpled up and layed in it.

Feed him 'there' as he would be fed in Nature, and where you are not going to accidently drop him or have him fall.


Consistency pays of well with Babys.

Have his 'Nest on a table top, in a small Box laying on it's side, on a Towel...so there is room, and so he understands the lay out.



They will drink tepid Water naturally if their Beak is guided to it, and if you have your finger tip pads on their Beak gently.


Trying to point a Syringe of Water to their Beak - as the second video appears to suggest - is asking for disaster and to have them choke to death or drown...as well as it is vastly ineffecient and will become more so as the Baby Grows.


Too dangerous...
Best wishes!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

OK Phil understood. Will make the required changes


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Woodywind, 


They like to feel something similar to how things felt when feeding from their Parent's Throats...so for us, moist warm finger tips gently holding and guidig their little Beaks...this gets them wound up and 'Nuzzling', and we can guide them to Drink or Eat their Formula.

Gently 'pinching' the upper area of the Nip ple, so it can be against their Beak root area to proovide the tactile sensation.

Tepid Water in the Nip ple, between Meals, guided, they will volentarily Drink...and their reflexes wotk with this since they are 'drinking' as if from their Parent's throat, so very different than if we try and put or dribble Water into their Beaks, where their young reflexes do not recognize it the same way.


In a couple weeks, you can guide her Beak this same way, into a small Bowl of whole small size Seeds, and she will 'gobble' the Seeds same as she will now 'gobble' her Formula...for which you have to keep your moist warm finger tips on her Beak while she eats...thus to maintain the tactile feeling she wants to be there.

This then allows her to soon be Pecking, for seeing the Seeds she is 'gobbling', thus allowing the transition to self feeding ( while Formula is continued also ) so this way, never a 'weaning' problem, and, by two weeks or so of age, a Self feeding 'peeper' as well...who also continues to get Formula till she elects to leave off of it ( by who knows, everyone is different, but, 30 odd to 40 odd days old anyway ).


One has to make sure not to allow them to over eat.


Small to medium Meals...however often, is to be preferred...and not to let them over-stuff themselves.


They LOVE to eat!!! They LOVE to be fed!

It is of course a Big Deal for them, a big excitement...so we have to be the moderating over-seer all through.


Phil
Lv


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You are doing fine, there are many different methods of feeding, many different foods (my favourite is chick crumbs, soaked in hot not boiling water for half an hour). As long as the baby enjoys his food, thrives and does good poops then that is great.

My little Fudge was fed seeds by his rescuer pretty early and she used to give him water out of a Lactol feeding bottle with the tip of the nipple cut off. She loved the bottle so much that it was hard to wean her off it. Encouraging her to drink from the tip of a syringe isn't dangerous (although she appears to be getting all the fluids she needs in her food) but squirting water from a syringe into the mouth can cause them to aspirate and develop aspiration pneumonia which is usually fatal.

They do become imprinted on humans, but if they are given time in a release pen with other fledgelings they soon learn the dove ways. Fudge is crippled, so she has to stay with me, but after spending time surrounded by other wilder doves she behaves much as they do which I suppose is a good thing although I hate the fact that she doesn't greet me with affection and enthusiasm when I go to feed her.

Janet, once again, can I use your photo on my website? I will also embed Woodywood's first youtube video and add your information about weight, feeding frequency and quantity and how to check the crop.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Looking at the video I'd say he'd be fine with the 'balloon' over the end as long as you guide his beak into the slit initially. It may just stop him getting so much over his face.
Mine still peck all round the edge of the slit in their excitement trying to find the hole and in the rush have their beaks open which makes it difficult for them to put it in themselves. So just by gently holding the beak closed and putting it in the slit they're off and running with the feeding.
As Cynthia says there are different ways of feeding but generally it's always in some form of them mimicking putting their beak inside the parents, as long as he's thriving it's ok.

I don't give water separately at this stage as they are getting moisture from the mix for now.

I have found also as Phil says, mine are naturally withdrawing from the formula feed and investigating pecking at seeds. A lot of these processes do seem innate so if you go with them, when they're ready they will move on to the weaning stage quite easily.

Cynthia, I've been keeping a note of their weight and feeding process for you and taken photos as I go for you to use. Once they have moved onto their next home in a couple of weeks to get groomed for release, I'll put it together properly and send it to you with pleasure.

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

That would be great Janet. And thanks Feefo & Phil for the extra info. Feel free to use the photos or videos.

The water video was from the morning after the night we found him, we just had to get liquids in him as we didn't know when he last had drank something and we didn't squirt him.

Will try again with the balloon method - but as you say as long as he is eating and gaining weight then that is a good thing - and he is pooping.

So what age do you reckon he may be?. The 'water' video was the first day (last Tuesday) and today being Saturday. 

And it would be good to know when we can start weaning from the formula onto seed.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

You are not understanding.

No 'weaning' is needed.


Allow them to volentarily eat formula till say, around two weeks old.

Around then, guide ( if you are interested or willing to do so, or to learn to do, guide ) their Beak into a small Cup of whole, small Seeds, for them to 'gobble', finger tips kept on their Beak, etc. to imitate the tactile 'feeling; of the Parent's Throat.

Within minutes, or after a few such sessions, they will begin to "peck".

Supervise such sessions, while continueing to allow them formula, and, once 30 or 40 days old, they leave off the formula on their own, and are long since self feeding anyway.

Work with the Baby...

Guard against over feeding, or against unsupervised Seed eating...

He is like maybe 7 old now I think...

And he looks dehydrated in the original image, also.

Wet climes, they do not need as much hydration as they will in arid climes.

Here where it is arid, I have them drink between meals, checking their Crops however often to make sure all is 'slushy'...if it not 'slushy', then they are usually interersted to drink.

Once onto Seeds, allowing them to drink is also important, as the Seed absorb Water in the Crop, before passing on to the Stomach.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'd agree with Phil that he's around 7days. I was told mine were around a week old when they were found and yours looks the same and is about the same weight, so pretty certain.

You could almost say it was at three weeks when I noticed Treacle pecking about and being more adventurous, ie. exploring away from me and that tends to be when they're open to weaning as a rule, so you needn't worry just yet. I think you'll notice the changes in behaviour gradually.
Also they start to experiment with their wings then, flapping and lifting off the ground.
Treacle frightened himself a few days ago when he flew up to a skylight in the ceiling and wasn't sure how to get down so beware then about open windows and doors!!! 
A couple of weeks off for you yet, so enjoy.

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a quick update to say that things are going really well. Woody is eating fine with the syringe and finger off a latex glove.
His eyes are open all the time now and already I can see the growth especially in his wings.
Will update with more piccies later.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure.
Day 6 and actually 32g after his feed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vshwwi5vWBY


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I tried the link but it said page wasn't found!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Video link fixed.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is looking well and obviously enjoying his food. You know, despite his size I am still not completely convinced that he is a collared dove...his feet look a bit meaty to me! But I am really enjoying seeing him develop.

Thanks for agreeing to let me use the photos and videos! They will be very useful ! 

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Loved the video, he's doing really well.

I was just comparing against the notes on my two, Treacle, the larger one weighed in at 38gms at 7days and Jam, who's two days behind was 28gms at five days, so he could be a Collared Dove based on that.
I can see what Cynthia means about the feet, I have to say on the video his feet looked more like a duck...

Oh well, he's adorable whatever...Any names coming to mind?

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

His feet have certainly beefed out - two days ago just little spidery things - now proper legs and feet lol.
I guess its a waiting game to see what he turns out to be.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

> Oh well, he's adorable whatever...Any names coming to mind?


As we thought he was a wood pigeon first of all he got the tag Woody. So if he does turn out to be something else hopefully he wont get a complex lol.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> two days ago just little spidery things


That is exactly how I would describe collared dove feet: brown spiders!

It is very difficult to identify baby pigeons/doves from photos sometimes because the camera lies. I was looking at some photos of Pumpkin, who we know is a stock dove, but the lighting in the photo made his feathers look like a collared dove.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Weight update for your records.

Been a week since we found him and now 33g after a feed.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks. This thread wil be very useful for new rescuers!

Cynthia


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Gained quite a lot of weight over today - And this morning (Day 8) kept the weight on, so now between 40 & 41g. Not bad for Readybrek - still waiting for the bird formula to arrive that I ordered last week 
Tail / bum getting really fluffy now and the wings are amazing to see how they develop. 
Very active now and must like her own voice!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-KyWf_tVSY


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very nice!


White Terrycloth Towelling, rumpled, is good...lets their Feets have a good surface to grip to.


Quite the cutie!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Just had the kitchen roll down so that you could make him out from the work surface.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhh, Lol...okay...

I don't mean to be a pest!

Oye...


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Looking good.

The squeaking gets louder with their size... and even more insistant, no way will they let you ignore them. LOL

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Day 8 (morning)
Just to show the growth in the feathers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF0aiE8Qch0


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He's a feisty little thing! I love seeing the videos of his progress.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Day 9 & 44g after feed.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wot, no photo?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...where is the to-day's image????

Without an Image, it's just a rumor...


Lol...


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL - here you go - he's getting feisty now so wont stay in one place whilst feeding!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g9wk9LrKnU


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks! Yours is the first thread I look for when I log on!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's delightful, I never tire of seeing babies feeding. 

I'm still watching the feet !! Also it maybe the film but the colouring does look slightly more grey than brown.
WHat do you think of the colour in the video, is it quite true or is he more brown than that in real life?

Another thing that looks different at this mo is the bare skin around the back of the neck....still not sure if he's a Stock Dove or a Collared Dove.

Curiouser and curiouser...

Gorgeous no matter what.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Curiouser and curiouser...


Yes, I played it a few times trying to have a good look.  I don't know whether Di has had any baby stock doves, they are still quite rare here so I have never even seen a baby, but I will ask her to contact me if she finds one and I will take photos from every angle against a measuring tape.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

The tail feathers are I reckon a browny grey colour but more brown than anything.
The edges of the wings are now going more grey than brown! Some feathers are white.
In fact the tips of the wing feathers appear to have a reddish tint.

So we've had this special one for 10 days now, as Phil reckons she was about 3 days when we found him. So let's say now 14 days / 2 weeks.
The next steps then?
Main question I suppose is how long to continue on the formula type food?

He is still kept in a box with hot water bottle and we cover him over at night.
We have a hamster cage - could this be used?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Woddywood,



You could introduce very small whole Seeds now, ( Finch Seed, or the likes ) by guiding his Beak into a small Cup or Glass of them. You have to keep your finger tip pads on the sides of his Beak down by the root, to provide the tactile simulation of his parent's Throat...and, he should 'gobble' the Seeds then.

Don't let him over eat this way, but, a few small meals a day of whole tiny Seeds is fine...also providing the Formula meals.

You can also guide his Beak to have him drink tepid Water from a small Cup.


Figure to provide formula meals untill he elects to stop, which will be around 40 to 50 days.

But, if you do the guided Beak to small whole Seeds thing, he can be pecking and self feeding very soon.

Similar with the drinking...but only offer Water or Seeds under supervision, no unsupervised Seeds or Water.




Phil
Lv


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Figure to provide formula meals untill he elects to stop, which will be around 40 to 50 days.


I can only speak from my own experience of hand raising collared doves (and woodies) and it didn't take nearly that long to wean them. The two exceptions were Poppet and Fudge. I once rescued a woodie that weaned at something like 15 days. Howebver, it takes longer for them to be able to forage successfully and survive in the wild.

What I do is wait until they are fully feathered, then I start scattering small seed aound them after they have been fed, so they start to pick it up, test and eat out of curiosity.

Doves fledge by 19 days, at that time their parents will be feeding them a pre-soaked seed diet.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Close-up of feathers at Day 10









Cheers for the great advice again. This weekend we'll see if he manages to take some seed.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You win!  That is a collared dove. He is just too cute !


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh...right, I was thinking of Pigeons for how long they may elect to continue with formula...


Lol...

Doves tend to leave off of it a lot sooner.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Chuffed then we think he's a collared. We have a few that visit our garden - you never know - my dovecot will get used lol!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, that latest photo looks a definite brown. So we're agreed then, an official CD. 

Following my records his weight is neck and neck with mine at the same age so it does fit.
Treacle started pecking the ground at 14 days and Jam two days later so that's when I started putting seeds around and moving them about with my fingers, they soon start trying it for themselves.

Mind you they still take a few days to master actually getting a seed to the back of their throats, they may look as if they're eating but not a lot go down at the beginning.

A hamster cage would be fine. He will benefit from having a small perch in there so he can get used to using his feet to grip if he isn't doing that yet.
I still put mine back in their box at night but more because it's the safest place away from the dogs.

Keep up the good work!

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

For the perch can I use a branch from the garden? Sorry if this is a stupid question - but a while back I did a lot of research when thinking of getting an African Grey and there was certain woods / tree branches that you should avoid.

Today we will try with some seed just to see!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I just use branches from the wood or the garden, it is best to check the branches to assess any potential hazard such as strong scent and disinfect them (just in case whoever perched there before had a persistent virus, or left some mites behind).

I can also remember investingating perches, I think that you have to be much more careful an African Grey, or other poarrots, because they will tear the branches with their beaks. Doves use perches strictly to perch. My Mother's African Grey has apple tree branches from the garden which don't harm him, they are given to him because he likes to strip the bark off them.

While he is inside remember other household hazards: Air freshners, air purifiers, atomatic essential oils, overheating teflon...

Cynthia


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Cheers Cynthia - and yes bird friendly home here - and whenever the oven is on he's taken out of the way.
One day I'll get my African Grey!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Day 11 @ 55g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsWbs-ZMwro


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very beautiful little Dove...fun to see the Video.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You can see how much he is enjoying his food in the video. I love watching it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Small whole Seeds, like Finch or Canary Mix...


Guiding her Beak into a small deep Bowl of them...and or also 'pecking' lessons, using a crook'd index finger.


Grit may be addded to the Seeds, of course.


It would be good to get her onto pecking now, so she can develop her skills with that.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Day 13: 61g. 
Started to introduce some seed to the formula via syringe. Also formula and seed in a bowl and directing his head into it - a few pecks and a surprised look!
Will update with video tomorrow for Day 14


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I look forward to seeing that...my daily fix!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Here you go - camera work bit wobbly as I was on my own - and dove juggling is not a thing I'm good with! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ0jotZZvdQ


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Day 17 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu7ZOlCpJYs

Look everyone pecking has begun!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

EXCELLENT JOB WOODY!!  ( & Woodywood too).

What a star he is, so adorable. He's coming on so well.
I love the way he turns his back on the food after he's had a go as if to say, 'well I've done my bit, now let's get back to that syringe thing again!'.

He's actually worked out how to get the seeds down his throat which is the hard bit so he's going to be up and running soon on self feeding.

Look forward to the next update.

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

It's going to be a sad sad day when he leaves.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Day 19 @ 62g.
Morning feed. 
Only giving him a syringe feed in the morning and one at night. Rest of the day he is left small seeds in his cage. Also bring him out into the garden to peck seed from the grass.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T57ehlrPpyw&playnext=1&videos=1DEKdQEypXU&feature=feedu


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Lovely as always. 

How are his flying skills going?

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Not sure he remembers he's got wings most of the time!
Does a good flap when trying to sit on my head


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very nice..!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates folks. Basically all going well with 'not so little' Woody.

He is more or less independent for his seed - though as soon as he hears a teaspoon clang in the kitchen he squeaks as he thinks its Ready Brek time!

I have just had to build my chicken pen / aviary about 8 months early to put him in to get him some flying space which is safe. Still some work to do on it but for the moment he's happy in it.

Had him 27 days and his weight is 88g.

Enjoy the vids!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEF8xEzK0UE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=podBcRrWOic

Really enjoyed our time with Woody bringing him up and hopefully he'll be OK for a release - as you can see in the 1st Video - I've put in a flap (top left) so hopefully he can venture out and back in again if wants. With any luck he'll join the other Collards we have visiting.

Just a heads up if anyone comes across another rescue case we are happy to take them on! We are located in the South Manchester area of the UK. Not saying we are professionals by any means but always happy to try and help - and without all you guys on here we couldn't have done it without you.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Good luck Woody.

I get quite a lot of enquiries from rescuers in manchester, so I will probably be in touch.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well just look at Woody now!

You've done a brilliant job there and are indeed an expert now. So good to know that you can help any other needy babies if needed in the future.

Good luck to young Woody, I hope he stays in touch with you when he decides to move on.

Janet


----------



## CaptainHelen (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow!

He looks great!

This thread has been very helpful for me and Woodbine! I hope Woodbine progresses as well as Woody has. 

Did you build that aviary yourself? Very impressive!

Well done!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Helen. He loves his new pad!
At the moment we are putting him away at night in an outside ( in aviary) nesting box - temperature has really dropped in the last couple of nights.
So at the moment we open his box in the morning and bring him a bowl of seed, then leave him for the day on his own.
When we come back from work he gets really excited when he sees us - so I often go into the aviary and say hello - he still sits on my shoulder!
Then at night we give him another bowl and then put him in his nest box.
He has access to seed and water all day.

The other collards in the garden have taken a slight interest which is good news - so he may have a family to join soon.

The aim is to get him self sufficient then I'll leave the top hatch open on the aviary so he can come and go as he pleases - that's the aim anyway!

I was going to get hens next year - so had a couple of days off work and decided to build the aviary so Woody could have it.

I'll update with more video and a weight at the weekend.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Just an updated piccy.









*Question time!*

1) Woody has access to food and water all day in the aviary. However we still give him a feed at night before we put him in the nesting box. Feed is very watered down Ready Brek with seed. He eats the whole lot. Should we stop this night feed now or is still too early? We have had him for about 6 weeks (I think)

2) Should we stop now putting him in the nest box and closing the door at night now? I'm going to change the door on it for a half closed version - so that it is wide enough for him to get in and out and also shelter behind it. Main reason for this is that we are going away for a week soon and I can get someone to look in on him but not in the evenings.

3) 3 other collards in the garden show a strong interest in him - they are often sat on the aviary. When we do go for a soft release do u think that they will accept him - or as horror stories go attack him? Probably only way to find out will be to put him out with them.

4) so if he is about 6 weeks now - when do you think I could leave the top door open so he can venture out - and if needs be come back? When do the y fledge in the wild?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They fledge very early, 17 to 19 days, and do I see a collar? 

However, although I would leave the nesting box door open at night, if he was mine I would wait until he no longer twitches his wing and begs for food before letting him go out. If you are satisfied that he is eating enough on his own and maintaining his weight then you can stop the Ready Brek and seed.

Collared doves can chase each other away from the food but don't usually do any harm. However, one of our members had one that was pecked very badly because he begged the other birds for food, she had to rescue him from the wild doves twice and eventually decided to keep him.

Cynthia


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Cynthia.

I'll put the new door on tonight for him. We are out and wont be back until about midnight so I'll have a sneak peek to see if he has managed to get in the box on his own.

He still twitches and shakes when we feed him. 

We are not away until another 4 weeks so hopefully by then he'll be self sufficient. If not and it's risky to release I'm sure he'll be happy in the aviary - we'll have to get him a playmate - unless he likes hens which will be arriving next year!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok - just got home and found Woody sat on his perch and not in his nesting box.

So I put him in his box. Should I have done - or should I not worry if he stays out?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He should be OK outside the box. In our aviary doves prefer to roost in the open with the wood pigeons rather than in the nesting boxes which are the preference of the ferals, but I have never seen doves roosting in the wild. The one exception to the outdoor roosting is Hermione Olive and this (together with her calmness in the presence of people) makes me suspect that she was once captive. The doves used to roost in the open even when it was raining which worried me, but for several years now the aviary has been covered.

Have you been misting Woody with water? It is important for him to build up his waterproofing


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Didn't even think about waterproofing him. Misted him just now and he didn't like it!
Feel a but better now then if I see him out at night.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Think Woody may have a problem / injury?
All been fine and he is a great little character - happily settled in his new outside home and feeding & drinking well and he likes having conversations with the other collards that hang around his house lol.
Went to check on him this morning and he was not on his usual perch but on the floor - nothing unusual as I've often seen him walking on the floor pecking the soil. 
Noticed that he has either an injury on the top of his beak or it's a slug?? I think it's an injury as the top of the 'thing' that's on his beak has a red tint like blood - the rest of it 'could be' dried blood. 
I have attached photos below (though it's hard to keep him still).
He seems normal in every other way including behaviour.
Any advice?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Could it be a tick? Hard to tell from the photo but collared doves are particularly prone to them. Whatever it is needs to be removed because it looks like a bloodsucker. If it is a tick the anticoagulant that they inject can lead to haemorrhaging and they can also affect the nervous system which can be fatal. 

If it is a tick you can remove it with a tick remover or eyebrow tweezers, get the pincers of the tweezers as close to Woody's skin as possible. hold the tick gently but firmly and twist anti-clockwise. You should be able to see its spedery feet when removed.

Treat Woody as if he is suffering from shock: quiet dark place, hear pad, rehydration. He should also have antibiotics.

One person confused a tick with "an eye hanging out" of a wood pigeon. Another took a dove with "bits of brain sticking out as a result of a hawk attack" to St Tiggywinkles and that was a tick, so they are not always immediately identifiable.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks like it might be a Tick or a Leech even.


If it is a Tick, only it's Jaws would be into the Bird's flesh there, and it's body would be able to be lifted up to make sure.

If it is, another good method, is to strike a Paper Match, blow it out, wait just a second, and then touch it to the rear of the Tick, and, it should release it's jaws and back out.

Ticks have jaws which can tear off and remain in the flesh if the Tick's Body is removed by force...and, this can be a problem or cause infection...so, best if you can get them to back out volitionally.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok - did the match 'trick' and nothing. So went in with the tweezers and it came off. On closer inspection it just appears to be coagulated blood.
Looking at the bridge of his beak there looks to be a tiny and I mean tiny break - it looks clean and part healed. I dabbed it with luke warm water on a cotton bud.
Is there anything that needs to go on this wound or just keeping an eye on it would suffice?

Thanks for your help as ever!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Another question I'm afraid kind people!

Green runny poops - that's what. Woody has always had good quality poops from day 1 - but this morning green almost watery like green poop. Sort of what I would think duck poop is like.

Any tips? Is it vet time?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, please take him to the vet. I don't want to be alarmist but doves have particularly nice poops so any deviation is bad and I fear that there may be something going round so it is best not to delay.

Just in case he doesn't poop on the way there take a little sample with you and ask if the vet can do a fecal smear there and then and look for cocci, worms, trich and hexamita.

Do you have any antibiotics to hand that you can use in the interim? What you could also do is give him rehydrating solution to drink as watery poops can lead to dehydration.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Feefo - what kind of antibiotics can I use on him? And what rehydration solution? Are they available over the counter? 
I'll be going to the Vets tomorrow morning. Just checked on him this lunchtime and guess what? Normal poops!
I've never had kids - reckon this'll be the closest I get - it's a worring time!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If his poops are normal now then it could have been stress. When I have rescued birds that have severe watery poops I mix 1 pint water with 1/2 tablespoon honey and 1/2 teaspoon salt and give them that to drink.

There is something affecting wood pigeons, Dodo Donna on this forum lost a few and we lost Littlewood and then exactly a fortnight later her mate Tattywood, so are a bit panicky.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder if the stress is due to the injury he did to his beak a couple of days ago?

As I say normal behaviour and very happy to see me as always!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Another pic for you all!
7 weeks and 118g


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like you did a good job raising him.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone again - sorry for not posting for a while.
First things first - Woody is still with us and doing well. We have found that his flying skills are not great and he has the habit of crashing into things big style - so much so that he has in the past had some superficial head injuries! With this in mind we decided to keep Woody with us and he now enjoys life in our outside aviary.

So 3 months on he's a great little character. Feeding well and drinking well.
At night we bring him in to a large parrot cage (spoilt) - but he spends most of the evenings perched on the sofa throwing seed everywhere watching the TV!

The last couple of days in the evenings he has been maybe 'nesting' - so 'he' may be a 'she' - when he lies down he then starts to splay open his wings (one at a time) and keep them open for up to 5 minutes at a time.

Then last night he started to make some strange noises. Please see attached link. He only does them for about a minute and then shuts up. I've checked his mouth and can't see any obstructions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXvZONr2lK0 

Also attached link of him with his wings outstretched - though as soon as I started filming he stopped doing it as much - typical!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkcTYS07pXs

Any ideas?

Thanks again.


----------



## CaptainHelen (Aug 15, 2010)

Great to see him again! I'd been wondering how he was doing. He's so lucky to have found you. 

Sorry I can't help with the noise question, but it sounds like hiccups! (No idea if that's even possible in birds!)

xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The lifting of the wing looks like what they do when they want a shower or or are sunbathing....was it raining outside or was there running water in the background?

I don't like the noise he is making, they make a harsh landing sound and our Poppety (very rarely) does it when she is at rest, but his sounds respiratory and if he was mine I would give him a course of Baytril to be on the safe side, probably Flagyl too. If you can PM me your address before 4:30 pm I can get some in the post.

It might be better to keep him in for a couple of nights. Also, check his indoor environment for ant odours that might be toxic to him, like air freshners.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Feefo PM sent with address.
Thankyou.
We have no air freshners in the house at all. The only thing it might be is I cleaned a carpet last weekend with a Vax - could that be possible?


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Forgot to say can I get baytril from PAH or is a visit to the vets needed - should get some anyway I think.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Maybe I am just over reacting, I am always concious that with doves you have to act very fast if they become ill.

John says that our Cookie made a noise like that like that a couple of weeks ago, he assumed it was a juvenile alarm noise of some sort. But he only did a few honks.

When Piglet started making a strange whooping sound some years ago we considered the possibility of a feather lodged across his trachea, the vet thought it was a bacterial infection and said that there are some "free floating bacteria" in the atmosphre .

It might be wise to have Baytril to hand, if he starts fluffing up, looking sleepy, sitting with a "lobster-tail-back", breathing with his mouth open or passing watery or loose poops then take action.

I don't think cleaning the carpet with a Vax does any harm.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

He in the past has sat with ruffled feathers but that was a couple of months ago. His poops are normal as well.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

UPDATE: Re the noises - only does it occasionally now - maybe for about a couple of minutes at a time.
Atttaches is another video of him doing the strange thing with his wings!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6FsluFcUdA


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think the 'noises' are attempts at cooing.


Maybe google some Collared Dove Coos and let him hear those so he can emulate them.


The Wing raise is what they do if Sun Bathing or light rain Bathing, so, maybe, offer them a pan of Water to bathe in if they like...and or you could use a plant mister as well.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Cheers Phil - you've put my mind at rest and a great idea on recording some coos for him!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Remember that the collared dove coo is territorrial and a mating call. Don't be surprised if Woody's reaction isn't an attempt to imitate the sound he hears but confusion as to who has come into his territory and what their intention is! 

They actually have no more problem learning to coo than a cat has to mieow but if he is spending time in a cage outside then he has ample opportunity to hear these sounds at a natural distance...but even in our doviary there isn't much cooing at this time of year although plenty of landing "shouts".


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a quickie again to say all is fine with Woody. As much as part of the family as the dog!
Here he is doing his Hitchcocks 'The Birds' audition lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvRfO8DQofw


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is beautiful!

Cynthia


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Dear friends just a little update to say Woody is doing fine and basically runs our house!
He (we think he's a he) is now 6 months on the 27th.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's a great picture.

'He' certainly looks like he owns the show. Good to hear how he's doing.

Happy New Year. 

Janet


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Just another video update! Getting a little randy bugger!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPNWOto-YPc


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is very handsome!


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

What a doll! My doves do that wing thing too...usually when theyre in the bath. Very cute.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Have sent you a PM... another new rescuer could use your recent experience! 

Cynthia


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Cynthia - have PMed Fostermum. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello kind people.
Drum role please........
Woody (Now known by his friends as Chick Chick) is now 1 years old 

















His story is now also on my Website under 'A Dove Story'

www.badboybez.com


----------

